# Good deal on the 35mm 1.4?



## treyconnally (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I did a search before posting this...

I just ordered the Canon 35mm 1.4 from B&H for $1255 w/ free shipping.

Is that a good deal?

I feel like it indeed is a good price considering it was $1400 just before Christmas.

Just looking for a little forum confirmation.

Thanks guys!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, it's a very good deal!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2012)

I paid about $1300 1-1/2 years ago for mine, so with price increases since then, its a good deal.


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I paid 1275.00 for mine used. So you got a great deal. There is talk about a version II coming soon, but I have my doubts. The only lens we know for sure is the 24-70 MK II.


----------



## jstn (Jan 11, 2012)

Picked it up for the same price a few weeks back along with a 135mm f2L. Haven't really tried the 135 besides testing for issues because the 35 is so much fun! Good deal, great lens!


----------



## JR (Jan 11, 2012)

Not only a good deal but a good value as well. All you need to do now is start shooting with it ;D!


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 11, 2012)

Not a bad deal, but you could've saved a bit more if you had ordered it from Abes of maine with $15 coupon (code: Loyalty15), the price comes out to $1,244.95 with free shipping. Add in to that another 2% cash back (which you get after ~3 months) if you sign up and go thru bigcrumbs.com and you final price for that lens: $1220 

I'm going to be ordering that lens later today so if anyone here has a better deal, please do share


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it's a very good deal!





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I paid about $1300 1-1/2 years ago for mine, so with price increases since then, its a good deal.





jasonsim said:


> I think I paid 1275.00 for mine used. So you got a great deal. There is talk about a version II coming soon, but I have my doubts. The only lens we know for sure is the 24-70 MK II.





jstn said:


> Picked it up for the same price a few weeks back along with a 135mm f2L. Haven't really tried the 135 besides testing for issues because the 35 is so much fun! Good deal, great lens!





JR said:


> Not only a good deal but a good value as well. All you need to do now is start shooting with it ;D!



Thanks for the feedback guys. I can now rest easy at night!



sheedoe said:


> Not a bad deal, but you could've saved a bit more if you had ordered it from Abes of maine with $15 coupon (code: Loyalty15), the price comes out to $1,244.95 with free shipping. Add in to that another 2% cash back (which you get after ~3 months) if you sign up and go thru bigcrumbs.com and you final price for that lens: $1220
> 
> I'm going to be ordering that lens later today so if anyone here has a better deal, please do share



I would say I search pretty deep, but not that deep! Great find and apparently your deal is a SUPER deal!!!

Again, thanks so much!

:ost Dead::


----------

